# How many Petrolheads?



## Pho3niX90 (14/10/18)

So I am a huge petrolhead myself, mainly a fan of German vehicles.

I was wondering how many petrol heads are on the forum as well? What do you drive and what mods do you have done to the car?

I drive a F10 M5, blackedout, mods are as follows:
TMSS Catless downpipes
Coolboost Stage 2 DNS Meth kit
Ramair filters
Jb4 + BCM Rev2

And some carbon accessories. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WELIHF (14/10/18)

That M5 sounds like a beast

TT 2.0tfsi mkii
K&N intake
Custom downpipe
Stage 2 software - 1.7 bar boost

Biggest problem is Fwd, can't even use launch control


Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (14/10/18)

Big petrol head

VW Scirocco 2.0tsi dsg
Stage 2 stealth
Downpipe
Intake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/10/18)

WELIHF said:


> That M5 sounds like a beast
> 
> TT 2.0tfsi mkii
> K&N intake
> ...


Tell me about it, had to turn down boost to 23psi, was starting to slip clutches around 1000nm. But the car needs semis at the back now still. Doing 880nm now (480 wkw), until I upgrade clutches. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/10/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Tell me about it, had to turn down boost to 23psi, was starting to slip clutches around 1000nm. But the car needs semis at the back now still. Doing 880nm now (480 wkw), until I upgrade clutches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Hi @Pho3niX90 

What does the "wkw" in 480 wkw refer to?
Just curious

(I am not a petrol head but like cars  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (15/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Pho3niX90
> 
> What does the "wkw" in 480 wkw refer to?
> Just curious
> ...


The wkw refers to how much power the vehicle is making on the wheels. We tend to use KW here in south africa, where in the states they use HP.

So as reference, 480wkw = 655whp.

We tend to state the power on the wheels as well, as the power on the engine tends to be higher, but some of that is lost throughout the drivetrain system, for example, the theoretical engine power is 552KW.

So, 480wkw makes the fatty 1.8Ton+ car accelerate to 100 in 3 seconds, and to 200 in around 11 seconds. And in 1km, it would reach around 290km/h.

Hope that makes sense. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WELIHF (15/10/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Tell me about it, had to turn down boost to 23psi, was starting to slip clutches around 1000nm. But the car needs semis at the back now still. Doing 880nm now (480 wkw), until I upgrade clutches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


In the same boat, my tires are almost up so been looking at the Yokohama AD08R. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pho3niX90 (15/10/18)

WELIHF said:


> In the same boat, my tires are almost up so been looking at the Yokohama AD08R.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


They are very nice tyres! Wanted to get them, but they don't come in my size, eill have to get myself a set of toyo R888Rs. But alas, as my luck would have it. Car got hit by hail on Saterday so some will have to sort that out first.

Not sure if visible from the pics.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/11/18)

I'm a small petrol-head (as I drive a Mini GP2).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (6/11/18)

WELIHF said:


> In the same boat, my tires are almost up so been looking at the Yokohama AD08R.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk



I use these for track day, they're bloody marvellous. My times on these were only marginally slower than my times on proper semi-slicks (Bridgestone RE11s).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney (6/11/18)

I'm also a petrolhead.

5.7 Lumina SS
76mm dual exhaust

2010 ZX10R
LAF Yoshimura exhaust
Power commander


Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wmrigney (6/11/18)

Love the M5. It's the only Beemer I'd ever consider. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/11/18)

wmrigney said:


> Love the M5. It's the only Beemer I'd ever consider.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I love my M cars, Had the M3, M6 and now the M5. The amount of power the twin turbo v8 makes is just unbelievable, but the sound comes nowhere close to the lumina!

The lumina and C63 amg had the best sounding V8s around

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I'm a small petrol-head (as I drive a Mini GP2).


Nice post a pic

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wmrigney (6/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> I love my M cars, Had the M3, M6 and now the M5. The amount of power the twin turbo v8 makes is just unbelievable, but the sound comes nowhere close to the lumina!
> 
> The lumina and C63 amg had the best sounding V8s around
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dunno if I like the sound of the C63. I heard a M4 the other day but definitely wasn't standard and wow that thing sounded awesome. I'm pretty sure it must have been the akrapovic system he had on. Also seen one take off from the robot when the guy thought I wanted to race, damn I had never seen a car pull off like that before. For some reason he thought the Lumina would kill him. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/11/18)

wmrigney said:


> Dunno if I like the sound of the C63. I heard a M4 the other day but definitely wasn't standard and wow that thing sounded awesome. I'm pretty sure it must have been the akrapovic system he had on. Also seen one take off from the robot when the guy thought I wanted to race, damn I had never seen a car pull off like that before. For some reason he thought the Lumina would kill him.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah the new Ms get off the line extremely fast for RWD. And the new M-AWD makes them even faster under 3 seconds. New M5 that launched this year does a quarter mile 10 seconds stock. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Nice post a pic
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (7/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


>


Extremely nippy cars, very fun to drive. Looks really good man! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Extremely nippy cars, very fun to drive. Looks really good man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



and this one is only 1000 kgs 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Pho3niX90 (7/11/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> and this one is only 1000 kgs
> 
> Thanks buddy.


Transplant a S63tu in there  1000nm and 850hp would be a rocket ship! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Transplant a S63tu in there  1000nm and 850hp would be a rocket ship!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



I don't think there'd be a chassis left with 1000nm!


----------



## Miles.Vapetasia (2/5/19)

Hey guys! I'm a bit of a car guy myself. Mainly into Nissan's and sliding them lol I just recently sold my Nissan s13 coupe and currently working on another s13 project

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/19)

I wish I could say petrolhead but truth be told I have a Seat Cupra 1.9TDi stage 2 software stock turbo Sonic Worx Intake straight pipe exhaust Darkside Developments intercooler car makes 156wkw 465nm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (2/5/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> So I am a huge petrolhead myself, mainly a fan of German vehicles.
> 
> I was wondering how many petrol heads are on the forum as well? What do you drive and what mods do you have done to the car?
> 
> ...


Next time I’m up in jozi I need a ride in this superb machine bud car looks awesome all blacked out


----------



## cgs (3/5/19)

Miles.Vapetasia said:


> Mainly into Nissan's



+1 for Nissans (and old Datsuns) 
All stock, 'cept the wheels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Miles.Vapetasia (3/5/19)

cgs said:


> +1 for Nissans (and old Datsuns)
> All stock, 'cept the wheels.
> View attachment 165385



Duuuuude! Your Z is making me miss mine =/ Such a great car! Very well balanced "out of the box." +1 for the OG Datsuns! Wish I had the funds to build one >< 72 Datsun 240z

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/20)




----------

